# Wie filetiere ich richtig



## homer78 (7. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen,
immer wenn ich meine Fische filetiere habe ich viel Verschnitt viele Gräten im Fleisch und große Probleme die Haut abzuschneiden. Die Hauptfischarten die ich filetiere sind Hechte und Forellen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand erklären wie es richtig geht.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Lotte (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie filetiere ich richtig*

moin-moin,

für die forelle schaust du mal hier!!!

beim hecht ist es immer etwas schwierig ihn grätenlos zu bekommen, da er ja diese lose im fleisch liegenden y-gräten hat!!! da wird man immer beim essen drauf stoßen.


----------



## homer78 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie filetiere ich richtig*

Vielen Dank. Schade ich habe heute eine schöne 1,1kg Bachforelle gefangen und leider nicht perfekt filetiert, aber sie wird trotzdem schmecken.#6


----------

